# misses



## dpoole (Sep 10, 2009)

who is going to own up to it this year?


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 10, 2009)

If I get to shoot at something, I'll own up to a miss. At least I'll have seen something. But here's hopingI won't miss. My record ain't too bad over the yrs, just more does than bucks. But I like it in the freezer better than my wall.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 10, 2009)

Same with me, if I get a shot at one and miss I'll own up to it.
I have never taken a shot at a deer with me recurve.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll even own up to a "no shot" due to a bush in the way.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 10, 2009)

Dutchman, that'll be a kodak moment for you to share with us!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll admit to one, but only one.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 10, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Dutchman, that'll be a kodak moment for you to share with us!!!!!



It happened last year. But I didn't take time to photograph him...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 10, 2009)

If I miss, not only will I tell you about it, I'm gonna show you a video of it.


----------



## Necedah (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll own up to it now. I always miss my first deer of the year, specially if I have to look at it a long time before I shoot. The darn bow takes on a life of its own ...jumping and jerking around with buck fever (for me it's usually doe fever). After I get the first miss out of the way, than Bambi better look out, cause Robin Hood is back in town.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 10, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> If I miss, not only will I tell you about it, I'm gonna show you a video of it.



I am looking forward to seeing those videos. I doubt we will see many, if any, misses.

Donnie, do misses for squirrells and whistle pigs count?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 10, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I'll even own up to a "no shot" due to a bush in the way.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 10, 2009)

gene i think you just had buck fever and froze


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 10, 2009)

I will go ahead and own up to a couple, cause I know there coming.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 10, 2009)

dpoole said:


> gene i think you just had buck fever and froze



Well, you are entitled to that opinion. I'll tell you this. If that dude tries that little trick again this year, I'm shooting! I can find a hole in them limbs somewhere...

I been practicin'.


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been trying to eliminate any misses due to my part or equipment this year. "I don't like to miss" but I like it better than the (unrecoverable), but I'll own up to both.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 10, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Well, you are entitled to that opinion. I'll tell you this. If that dude tries that little trick again this year, I'm shooting! I can find a hole in them limbs somewhere...
> 
> I been practicin'.



"Ironman"  

(A Poole, with an opinion???? )


----------



## dpoole (Sep 10, 2009)

Jeff tree rats n piglets dont count. course we would still like to know about em


----------



## Dennis (Sep 10, 2009)

Heck last year i admited to killing a small pig and it was not even the one i was shooting at !!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 10, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Heck last year i admited to killing a small pig and it was not even the one i was shooting at !!!!!!


We'll take 'em any way we can get 'em.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 10, 2009)

"misses"   is a ladies name !!!










and i have called her quite often !!!
i will admit when i do, i just hope i get a few chances to "hit" this year !!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 10, 2009)

"misses" are better than "bad hits"

I will BRAG about a clean miss.

How many will own up to a bad hit?


----------



## Slasher (Sep 10, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> "misses" are better than "bad hits"
> I will BRAG about a clean miss.



I will easily own up to one of them... However, I found the ability to pick a spot has become a lot easier the last couple of years....



PAPALAPIN said:


> How many will own up to a bad hit?


I have owned up to them, but don't like to brag on em... I am ashamed of the bad hits I have had over the years, but they happen from time to time... The regret that comes from them and the ownership we each must take for our shortcomings, makes us better hunters... 

While we grow from our mistakes if we make them lessons, I don't think we do the animals or the sport a service posting on an open forum as there is enough prejudice out there...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 10, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> How many will own up to a bad hit?


I will if I'm one on one with the person I'm telling.  Alot of times it will make you feel better to get it off your chest.  But you'll never see me post it on the internet for public scrutiny.


Slasher said:


> I don't think we do the animals or the sport a service posting on an open forum as there is enough prejudice out there...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm one of those guys that will tell everybody in town if i got a hangnail, so you'll hear if I hit or miss!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 11, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> I will if I'm one on one with the person I'm telling.  Alot of times it will make you feel better to get it off your chest.  But you'll never see me post it on the internet for public scrutiny.
> 
> These are my sentiments too but I will own up to a miss.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree with not posting bad hits on line.  No sense in giving amunition to anti bow hunters, and anti hunters for that matter.

My only point in the "bragging statement" is that I would rather have a clean miss than a bad hit that results in crippled or lost game, as I am sure all bowhunters will agree.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 11, 2009)

If I get a Miss I will sure tell because it will mean I at least had a deer close enough to shoot for a change.


----------



## SOS (Sep 12, 2009)

You'll know how my shot went....depends on if there are a couple of these in my post....



or these....



And if a young'un comes in, hopefully some pictures!

Steve


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 12, 2009)

It's not misses I worry about, it's bad hits!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 12, 2009)

I didn't even see anything today so no miss for me! lol


----------



## Just BB (Sep 13, 2009)

I never miss! I always end up hitting something.....the ground, a tree, a rock, patch of arrow eating weeds....I even hit a wooden pallet and a large brush pile at Jerald's once...with the same arrow!


----------



## BOFF (Sep 13, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> I will if I'm one on one with the person I'm telling.  Alot of times it will make you feel better to get it off your chest.  But you'll never see me post it on the internet for public scrutiny.
> 
> My thoughts exactly.



Agree completely. I almost gave up bowhunting 8 years ago due to a bad hit, due to being so upset about the event.

I thought long and hard about it, and had many a friend give their support and input. Things happen, despite us doing all we can do, to respect the animal we hunt. 

Ignoring the bad hit, no.......... talk about it in person, with fellow hunters, and do all you can to continue searching for the animal.

Display it on the internet, where one's words and thoughts are often taken out of context, by those who don't hunt, or don't understand......... never.


Sorry for the long post, just my honest opinion.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 13, 2009)

Misses.....I have had more misses than I have had kills! Doe fever gets me every time! But I love it!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I'll admit to one, but only one.



OK, I'm admitting to one now.


----------



## bobman (Sep 13, 2009)

I hit a huge racked 12 pt right in the horns

 guess what I was lookin at


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 13, 2009)

O.k. guys, we need more details than that.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 13, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> O.k. guys, we need more details than that.



No kiddin. Talk about the donkey being led by the carrot, don't do that to us!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the deer were moving in White county at 7:30 AM or so, and I'm admitting one miss too!  I did get to dig my Wensel  Woodsman out of the end of the limb of heart pine that was sticking up from a fallen log right where she was standing!   I was on the ground in my ghillie suit.


----------



## 730waters (Sep 13, 2009)

I missed allright! I missed seeing any doggone deer!!! Plenty of sign and dropping grapes all around me!!!! I don't want to "miss" like that again! LOL


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2009)

Not a miss, but a missed opportunity.  I took some slack out of the string on a big doe at 20 yds from the ground, but she busted me just in time to survive.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 15, 2009)

Pine nut hit wood? Imagine that. At least you got a shot, Bill. I saw nothing...


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 15, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Pine nut hit wood? Imagine that.
> Best thing it was on the ground not 20 ft up in a tree!!!!!!
> Okay Al....start telling the story. Act like this is confessional and tell tell tell!!!!You'll be absolved of all sins you know!!!!!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 16, 2009)

I missed
 My good friend invited me to hunt with him in Lamar county.He pointed me towards a homemade ladder stand, he is also a trad shooter and said he wasn't sure how the stand would be for a longbow (not good is the answer).

I could sit and shoot from about 6 to 11 position but anything else I would probably have to slide down to a standing platform. At 8:15 a small six point and two does came in, I could shoot anything but wanted to pass the buck and shoot the big doe if I could.

I had put out some vanilla on a rag and the buck was all on it but facing me at 15 yards, does stayed back in cover. The buck finally turned to leave and took the shot. My lower limb clanged the stand, the buck dropped and twirled and my arrow cracked off his antlers. Homemade lighted nock just a glowing laying on the ground.

I got down, double checked my arrow, grabbed my stuff and moved to a clump of trees close by and spent the rest of the morning on my knees or standing. No more of that stand and bowhunting for me.

I saw nothing else and we left at 11:00. It was dry but very,very muggy.

Hated I missed, glad I did not wound the deer. I hope the miss is out of my system for the year.
I also learned I still like deer hunting, I almost couldn't breath when those deer came that close.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 16, 2009)

Good story, even if you had the miss. Don't you love the adrenaline rush!!!! If you can get enough blood to your brain to think is the key!!!! I think the ground is a fine choice anyway you look at it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2009)

well, put me on the list. I was chasing hogs this morning and found them  about ten minutes from the time i left the truck. I hunkered down in a drainage ditch and let the hogs feed past me. one sow, then two, then a third.  then a nice size boar. that's the one i wanted. when he was slightly quartered away, I drew and my arrow flew as perfectly as it ever has...... about an inch over his back. i think my feathers may have tickeled him. I missed an eight yard shot. I started laughing, but it really wasn't funny. D.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay Dendy, try to recreate that shot in your backyard and practice it over and over!!!! I promise the closer a target is, the more chance you'll miss it cause you'll compensate too much!!!! Makes you JUST crazy doesn't it. Same thing with that JInoremous huge target at 35+ yds and you miss it!!!!! But you are still going after it!!!  You make me smile with your enthusiasm!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Sep 17, 2009)

Den, You just make me smile period!
You make even missing one sound like fun!
El


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks! i'm headed out in a few minutes. maybe I'll do better today. D.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys that have missed, at least you're getting shots. That's a plus!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 18, 2009)

I've always deamed it a wonderful hunt if I'm able to see deer in the woods. There's no telling the amount of deer that have seen me and I never knew it. Ghosts!!!!Course when I'm hunting, I'm alone...therefore I seldom talk to myself out loud when alone. The deer notice things like talking!!!!! But then you might see turkey, or have a big red squirrel head right at you, then freak when he almost steps on you!!!!What a delight!! Or watch chipmunks play in holes of a downed tree for hrs!!! At least you saw and shot. The rest of us are jealous!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 18, 2009)

I know of three more!!!!!!!!!  not me yet ... One of which is a faithful member here and his 2 sons.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 18, 2009)

SSSHHHH!!!! Man!! come on guys!! ya aint supposed to be talkin about that sorta thing!! Thats like readin all these shooting tips and how people do stuff and the next time you walk out to shoot yer form is all messed up!

Yall gonna mess around and vudoo somebody! If I miss now?? I'm gonna blame YOU GUYS!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 18, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> SSSHHHH!!!! Man!! come on guys!! ya aint supposed to be talkin about that sorta thing!! Thats like readin all these shooting tips and how people do stuff and the next time you walk out to shoot yer form is all messed up!
> 
> Yall gonna mess around and vudoo somebody! If I miss now?? I'm gonna blame YOU GUYS!



Protect Yourself!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2009)

Honesty compels me to own up to two misses in as many days. Both were 16 yard shots and I boogered them both up terribly!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't missed in 39years,I guess i might as well start hunting again!!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

2 misses in the span of 15 seconds.


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 28, 2009)

After watching this doe at 10 yards for 25 minutes , with no available shot, then having her walk straight away from me and straight back to me, while looking directly behind me every 30 seconds at the 2 squirrels chasing each other up and down a pine tree. Three misses, same deer, same general yardage, all three over her back. Scared her so bad that she stood behind the tree afterwards and fed on acorns for ten minutes, within 15 yards of the stand.  Primitive bows are really quite, and even though the second arrow fletching touched her back , she never really spooked. She didn't have to stand behind me and chomp acorns while rubbing it in for the next 15 minutes. Thats deer 5, me  0  for the season so far.
Ken


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess in the mean time you may refer to me as "Misses Purdy". No lifestyle changes are indicated in the prior statement.
Ken


----------



## gblrklr (Sep 28, 2009)

I missed the biggest buck I have ever seen on Saturday.  I was hunting out of my pop-up blind and he was about 6 yards.  My arrow hit a pole on the side of the window and flew harmlessly over his back.  He was probably around 120 inches.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> 2 misses in the span of 15 seconds.



Our misses don't count.  

I think we should see if Primos Headquarters windows are made out of shoot through mesh.    

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## fishbait (Sep 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Our misses don't count.
> 
> I think we should see if Primos Headquarters windows are made out of shoot through mesh.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!



Sorry all misses count. Even the ones with trees and harnesses involved.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Our misses don't count.
> 
> I think we should see if Primos Headquarters windows are made out of shoot through mesh.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!



Who's driving, we can make it to Mississippi in a couple hours


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

fishbait said:


> Sorry all misses count. Even the ones with trees and harnesses involved.



Quit blaming my GoodWill harness.  

I call operator error.    






bam_bam said:


> Who's driving, we can make it to Mississippi in a couple hours




Road Trip!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

i guess you can add me to the list


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> i guess you can add me to the list



Oh.... we were fixin to.     


That's just a cryin shame. That many folks in the woods for how many days and the closest we come is the cardinal I grazed with a nock.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

we came a little closer than that


----------



## fountain (Sep 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Oh.... we were fixin to.
> 
> 
> That's just a cryin shame. That many folks in the woods for how many days and the closest we come is the cardinal I grazed with a nock.



its the dip behind the grip!!  dont blame primos, shane shoots his recurve from a blind


----------



## Nearlw (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I have missed. killed and wounded already this year. My stats are sucking... I missed due to dark and a limb but the wounded was just bad placement ... far back in the guts... still haven't recovered


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 28, 2009)

shot under one yesterday morning and grazed a back yesterday evening.....think it was same deer.....at same spot walking out


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> we came a little closer than that



Just a little.  





fountain said:


> its the dip behind the grip!!  dont blame primos, shane shoots his recurve from a blind



Don't know Shane and don't care for Primos anymore.  

I can promise you that this crap won't happen again.  

Leave me and my misery be.


----------



## fountain (Sep 28, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Just a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright, alright.  it happens to everybody.  i was in my blind the other day contemplating about the mesh in it.  it is different than my other blind.  i have only shot through the mesh twice at turkeys and it worked good--with the compound.  i am a little skeptical with the recurve and my big blind.  gonna leave you be now--.  off tomorrow to hunt and be lazy and hang with the family.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 29, 2009)

I am sure I will get toput my name on here again, But I have been working on that shooting out the truck window. Aim small, Miss small.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 30, 2009)

I get to join the misses club. 16 yards broadside small doe.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 30, 2009)

dpoole said:


> I get to join the misses club. 16 yards broadside small doe.



Evidently 16 yards is not a good number for you or me.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 30, 2009)

This is a fun thread, well I mean fun to read. Missing sucks!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I missed my first with the Apex Today. I was stillhunting and checking out what happened to the piece of property in the flood. Seen 6 deer. The first two were at forty or so yards and we seen each other at the same time. The next I had taken a break to get out of a long sleeve shirt and drink some water. I had started to move again and was trying to get close to a squirrell. I see movement way behind where the rat was and thought it to be hogs but as they got closer it was two does coming straight to me. It was thick and me moving to get a look where they were gonna come out in the open. A deer behind them blew .I never saw that deer. It was a mexican stand off at 15 yards all I could see was her eye and a ear. She finally blew and they both left. It was late I was doing I'm going to the truck walk and jump one deer. That put me back in hunt mode. I saw another deer that was following that deer or just coming to those acorns. It was a little spooked but I got a open broadside shot at what I thought was 25 or 20 yards. Pull back and let fly right in the dirt below the deer. When I walked it out it was 30 35 yards  clean miss number one

Great Morning


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 30, 2009)

Taint it wonderfuf;simple people admiting to a defict. perfection is not our goal,enjoyment of individual skills and the love of nature is more important.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 30, 2009)

amen


----------



## schleylures (Oct 1, 2009)

Who's next?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dpoole (Oct 1, 2009)

misses purdy needs to get lil misses purdy on here . He missed again yesterday pm. By his count that is 5.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 1, 2009)

chief1941 said:


> Taint it wonderfuf;simple people admiting to a defict. perfection is not our goal,enjoyment of individual skills and the love of nature is more important.



thats a big ole 10 - 4 .....  


but missin' still sucks ....


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2009)

Missed a Hen turkey here in Florida today at about 20 yards. It was close but no cigar....

She even came back out in the same spot 15 mins later but I didn't want to miss again and sharpen broadheads all night.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 8, 2009)

we have a new double member!!!!!!!!! I am sure he will be along with details soon


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 8, 2009)

tell me more


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2009)

poor ole Flower Pot child ....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, he evidently is uninterested in sharing the details. Perhaps it's too embarassing for him.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 8, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Well I missed my first with the Apex Today. I was stillhunting and checking out what happened to the piece of property in the flood. Seen 6 deer. The first two were at forty or so yards and we seen each other at the same time. The next I had taken a break to get out of a long sleeve shirt and drink some water. I had started to move again and was trying to get close to a squirrell. I see movement way behind where the rat was and thought it to be hogs but as they got closer it was two does coming straight to me. It was thick and me moving to get a look where they were gonna come out in the open. A deer behind them blew .I never saw that deer. It was a mexican stand off at 15 yards all I could see was her eye and a ear. She finally blew and they both left. It was late I was doing I'm going to the truck walk and jump one deer. That put me back in hunt mode. I saw another deer that was following that deer or just coming to those acorns. It was a little spooked but I got a open broadside shot at what I thought was 25 or 20 yards. Pull back and let fly right in the dirt below the deer. When I walked it out it was 30 35 yards  clean miss number one
> 
> Great Morning



Wow, that is alot of action crammed into one morning!
Sorry for the miss, but that had to be exciting.
Thanks for the story!


----------



## tbrown913 (Oct 8, 2009)

well ive missed plenty!  probably a few boxes worth!  mental note, if you let a friend borrow the gun, and you cant hit anything past 25 yards after that, it probably got dropped, and your scope is now way off.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 8, 2009)

One season about 10 years ago I missed the same doe 3 times! Prolly due to the steep angle.  The arrows flying over her back didn't seem to bother her and she kept hangin' around my tree for the acorns.  I finally got her with my 4th and last arrow -  no kiddin'!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 8, 2009)

Good afternoon folks. Do you want to know about the miss yesterday or  today? Well the one yesterday was out the truck window at around twenty- five yards I think she jumped the string. Well enough about that one.
 I saw about seven deer going to the stand this morning but none close enough to shot from the truck, and by the way I blew a fuse so my window does not go down anymore.
Dang skitters were rough this morning so I took my thermo cell out of my pack and was trying to get it going when I got a glimpse of something. Eight deer had easied into me anywhere from 15 to 30 yards. I turned took my bow off of a limb it was hanging on and reached for a arrow, I am hunting in a oak three about 16 foot off the ground, After arrow retrival, I stood up and took one step down and set up for a shot around fifteen yards. My  heart was beating as if I had just run a marathon, or two. I do not know if I picked a spot or not. Now for the excuses I just flat out missed low. I have been shooting at least two arrows out of the stand either when I first get up in the afternoon, Or right before I get down in the mornings. And doing good at shooting stuff without hair.
 Well for the second miss of the day. After the first shot all the deer ran toward my stand, Closet deer 10 yards the furthest 20 yards, The biggest doe was 12 yards away sorta quatered toward me. By now I have tried to regroup and reached for another arrow, set and ready to take a shot if available, the only problem is there is still to many deer for so few arrows, at this time I need a machine gun. The big doe took one step forward and turned broad side looking around, there is not a deer in he bunch that knows I am anywhere in Schley County. needless to say some how I went to cant my bow just a little and drew back she stepped I turned waited and flung My second arrow, What happened after this I do not know, But Hatchet Dan and D poole saw me do this on the course at Poole Plantation one day. There was this funny noise stuff was flying everywhere and my arrow went well I want say where it went on this Forum. I had stuck a limb between my bow tip and a string in full draw and releashed, my string come off and I was sitting there with a dumber look than I normally have on my face.
 The deer are still standing around and woundering what is going on, they have still not seen or smelt or even look toward me, I am sitting there in amazement and total shock.
 I am sitting there looking att my bow trying to see if it is broke and it is not by the way, trying to figure out how to put the string back on in a trree deer everywhere and I can not hit one anyway, So I sit down and watch and cry and watch and cry, when all of a sudden I relize that I did not put my cell phone on mute, I think the deer heard it before me and to say the least I do not think they use them blame things and away they went.
 THIS IS MY LIE AND I AM STCKING TO IT>>>>>>>
 UNLESS ANYONE OUT THERE WOULD BELIEVE I AM MAKING THIS UP AND THEN I WILL GO BY THERE TELL>


----------



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2009)

Well guys it was my time this morning. I had a small doe walk right under my stand and i told myself to pick a spot but i did not and shot right over her back!


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw 14 deer yesterday evening and when one pretty doe came in close enough I missed and shot right under her!! It would have been my first with a bow!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 9, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Well guys it was my time this morning. I had a small doe walk right under my stand and i told myself to pick a spot but i did not and shot right over her back!



Say it ain't so! I bet you are still shaking; I would be.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Well guys it was my time this morning. I had a small doe walk right under my stand and i told myself to pick a spot but i did not and shot right over her back!



Well, I'll swear...


----------



## schleylures (Oct 9, 2009)

Well is my spelling that bad or my story no replies


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 9, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Well is my spelling that bad or my story no replies


 
Tomi & I are gonna cut your shirt tail when we come over this week....


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 9, 2009)

rolltide730 said:


> I saw 14 deer yesterday evening and when one pretty doe came in close enough I missed and shot right under her!! It would have been my first with a bow!



Hang in there man, you'll get 'em.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2009)

Dutchman no need to swear i did enough for both of us


----------



## D.J. Smith (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't give up!! That's why they call It hunting not killing

D.J. Smith
Lyons, Ga.


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 9, 2009)

opening weekend saw no deer but had a bear looked to be 250 or 300 lbs, come in about 35yrds out shoot at him, great broad side shot, watched as arrow went for his side, for some reason that I am  not sure of saw arrow turn up and float over his back, he run off be fore I could get another shot. hate I missed, oh yea I ground hunt.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 9, 2009)

Hate to hear that wendell, but I am glad your bow is ok. You will get one soon. Need to get that window fixed asap, you shoot purdy good out that thing.


----------



## chief1941 (Oct 10, 2009)

*new member*



dpoole said:


> who is going to own up to it this year?


after some of the trib gave up and went to black power,I said it is time to show them what the old man can do. Picked up chicken snake and went to the woods, Wind from the south. Perfict. Got in the stand,sat for about four minutes complacting how much fun it was to be to humuliate the misses. A yearling jumped the fence in front of me. Didn't know there was a deer in the world until then. dEER WALKED DIRECTLY toward me. Narrow shot  but it kept walking toward me. Finially cleared overhanging limbs.Looked to the west and slightly turned,now or never, drew and released.Hit an arrow god squar in his hand because he took control of that arrow and moved it over to the left just enought for it to bypass the deer by an inch or so.  Deer jumped over fenceand left.  I sat in the stand aandpondered if i was going to fess up or not?Sat there few more minutespaying admiritation to my betters who would take a stick and go shoot something that could and would eat you if yoy made it mad.Movement in the bushes;tail flicks ,deer jumps over fence and feeds,JUMPED BACK OVER FENCE.Walkes down other side of fence,stops and admires thar arrow sticking in the ground.Walkes on  up the fence Now the thing is within  20-25 feet of me.I know all he has to do is glance up and he is not goin to believe that is a 250 lb.grey beared squirrel on that limb. He looks left,I draw pick a spot,hear the arrow make noisr on the turkey spur rest. Again;now or never. The arrow flew perfectly to the spot.Only problem was there was no longer a deer in that spot. The arrow stuck in the groundbeside him before his back legs cleared in his first jump.  Ow well I have fine company in the misses club.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 10, 2009)

Good story chief!!!


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 10, 2009)

talk about misses, opening morning went deer hunting,did not see any, hit grunt call a few times, afew mins later see weed move,
big bear came in on me looked to be 250 or 300 lbs, was coming stright at me about 35yrds out he turned brosd side, aimed just behind sholder, shot watched arrow to see where it was going to hit,  for some reason I still don't know the arrow turned slitly right
and up, went just over his back, he ran off before Icould get another shot. Oh yea I ground hunt. wise I had gotten him.


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 12, 2009)

Boy this is gonna be fun Welcome to the club Chief Payback is Well       
Ken


----------



## pine nut (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I've done it AGAIN!  This AM about 10:30 I'm sitting in my Ghillie suit in a hunt anywhere chair near a white oak that is dropping.  It has been a beautiful morning to be in the woods.  The wind is a slight uphill drift due to the sun warming the air.  I'm uphill of the trail to the white oak, and I'm about 20 feet from the trail.  The woods are very quiet due to the soaking downpour yesterday.  I haven't seen the first mosquito!  I am reading a book and slowly giving a look around in between paragraphs.  It helps me to be still.  
I'm looking down hill to my right, which is the way I came up the ridge.  I had put some buck lure on my boots in the small field I had come through but they were not following my trail.  They were paralleling it however and just feeding along slowly when I saw them.  They were backlit by the sun and all I could see was small slits between the thick second growth small trees that darkened as they crossed and blocked the light!  Hot Dang!....Deer!!!  I think more than one.  I think they're coming my way!
I think " Man, they sure are moving slow, maybe it was a squirrel."
No wait!  That's definitely a hock of a deer!  ALRIGHT come on baby!  
Now where are they?  Oh no they went the other way and bedded in that patch of blowdowns.  Well nothing I can do about it I may as well stay put.  I keep telling myself " I'm in a good place, man I wish they would have come up the trail!"  The wind hasn't changed they just didn't come the right way.  It's been 30 minutes I might as well get my book back out.
So I'm reading along for a few minutes and look to my right towards the thicket of small trees there.  I catch a movement and there they are!!!!!!!!!!!!! Three Antlered BUCKS!!!  They look like triplets. The same size and nice 8 pt racks at least the first two were.  
I type too slowly, and  I got to go to bed now. I will finish tomorrow.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 13, 2009)

come on man I read all that then you stopprd come you are killing me. I will dream of you tonight and have nightmares. Most things in my dreams are nacked, you deer hunted nacked does not excite me. But a good hunt and a good kill will.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 14, 2009)

They are about 20 yds out and in a thicket but I can plainly see that all three are antlered and they are very respectable for the area.  Well I'm right handed so there's no way to get a shot their direction and it is too thick to try.   Before I have a chance to try to turn...they turn...180 degrees and walk back around the root ball of the blown down tree in front of me.  They are walking single file, from right to left and no more than ten yards out front of me and separated by about fifteen feet between each of them!  Six eyes , six ears, and three noses to beat for a shot.  
I'm really getting excited now, and thinking they're gonna walk to the oak to my left that is dropping acorns.  The first is just slightly bigger than the rest and becomes my target.  I realize that he was blocked by a small bush in between us and decided to wait to draw until he passed the next tree where it was an open shot and a very slight quartering away shot.  Should still be a pass through double lung shot.  He was walking smoothly, cleared the tree , stopped, and turned and looked right at me at half draw in one motion!  I was trying to see the others at the same time and time every thing for that moment.  I continued the draw picked a spot and released.  Unfortunately the "spot"was no longer where it had been  and the arrow blew right past his shoulder as he was turning right to go away.  They all hauled it out so fast I couldn't see them after fifteen feet.  I sat there thinking I got to get my heart rate down!  I had just survived a chemical stress test.  My next thought was that he had heard my heart beating, I could hear it too!  He was close enough that I saw his eyes dilate when he busted me.
What an experience!  
I guess I might should have frozen until they all passed by.  The last one being smaller got me and saved the first one.  Believe me I'm sorry he isn't in the freezer...There is no such thing as a gimmie
with a buck deer!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hate that for you Bill but I sure enjoyed reading about it. That was a lot of eyes, ears, and noses to avoid. Good to read that ghillie suit is still working it's magic for you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 14, 2009)

I hate the miss Bill, but thanks for the highly entertaining story! Even with a 15 hour pause......., 
it did not lose any excitement.
Good stuff.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2009)

You'll gettem next time


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 14, 2009)

That a way to get them in close.  Next time you'll let the air out of one.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 14, 2009)

Dang, Doc! Great story!!!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 14, 2009)

The good part about misses is you still have something to look forward to!  If I had been successful I'd have had to go to work right away.  This way I can and will see the shot for a long, long time.  What I miss most however is the tenderloins and garlic butter I've been craving since John Pardue told me about the deer in Helen GA!  It will happen someday but for now I'm having fun.

I forgot the rest of the day's story.
After I went to town and got a burger and shake I came back to scout a couple of other ridges.  The farm dog "Rusty" met me at the dam of the lake there and sat with me while I was eating.  It was getting hot and I almost decided to go home as there was a lot I needed to do there.  Even though it was hot I decided  it was just too good an opportunity  and such a perfect day with no wind  and the wet leaves I decided to put the "Suit" back on and head out.  
I scolded the dog to go back to the house, but I felt bad because she gets lonesome there, but she ranges around and would run off any deer I might see.  She usually won't go hunting with anyone as she's gun shy, and until the last trip up there she's never followed me with a bow either.  I did catch her slinking along on that trip though and sent her back to the house with a scolding voice.  She is very sensitive!  ANYWAY back to it.  Rusty ran toward the house via the dam on the lake , but she would normally go the other way all the way around the lake which is really farther.  This worried me because I did not want her company still hunting.  Rusty started barking off to my right towards the house and I thought she was barking treed on a squirrel, and since she was headed in the right direction I didn't worry and proceeded on up the long ridge.  I was seening sign of deer feeding on red oak acorns because the were almost none on the white oaks there.  I'm about half way along the ridge when I hear Rusty barking again ,but this time on the left side of the ridge I'm on.  Dangnabit!  Well I thinks I can't do a thing about it so I just went on.  She had quit barking anyway.  I'm easing along towards the road on the other end of the ridge and paused to see how close to the road I am.  I finally decided that it was a power pole I was looking at about 60 yards distant.  I didn't want to go farther in that direction and was picking my way mentally through a couple of blowdowns so I was still and had glanced around to my right to kinda get my bearings when I heard  a couple of hoof beats to my left.  I'm grabbing an arrow as I look toward the noise and there is a young doe nearly in my pocket... I'm talking feet... not yards.   I scared her as bad as she had scared me and she was then bouncing sideways.  I saw I had retrieved my trusty judo arrow (anybody else always seem to get that one first?) and threw it down to grab another out of my Dawgwear quiver.  As I'm fumbling to get it on the string and watching the deer run away ( Note: It is very hard to do either well while trying to do both!), I hear a rustling sound and turn back to see what is now coming, and "HERE'S Rusty", as Ed McMan would have said!  I scared her and she scared me too!  The woods were really quiet!  Well I let a cuss word fly and she took off again for the house...I had enough time to get one lower gear on my galloping heart when hells bells there's more hoofbeats beside me!
Here comes Mama chasing after the dog and the younger deer.  I am now trying to recover from the massive coronary I'm sure is coming and still trying to get the knock on the string while this bouncing Betty of a doe is scared out of her wits by the moving bush!  After three long crow hops she skids to a stop and my arrow,
flung foolishly, out of fear, anger, and desperation sails just in front of her chest.  I guess one might say it just wasn't my day, but I enjoyed every minute of it and had no mess to clean except my skivies.  I ain't smart enough to make this stuff up!  I hope you all enjoyed the rest of the story, it happened just the way I told it.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Bill, in your first post of this episode you said you were reading a book, did you mean to say you were writing a book?

Good story, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 14, 2009)

Bill, I sure enjoyed reading your story!!! It was an exciting experience for you even without the kill!!!! It felt exciting to me sitting in this chair!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 15, 2009)

great just great story. Thanks for taking us on the adventure with you.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 15, 2009)

aint it fun !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 15, 2009)

What a day!  You don't need to kill when you have already had that much fun.

Thanks for taking us along buddy!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 19, 2009)

Missed # 3 today. Four does came out in a cotton field where I had planted a food plot right after they picked it, I was in my ladder stand on the fence row where on the other side of our property is a soybean field. The does came out at around 6:45 and milled around making there way slowly towards me they crossed the fence to the soybeans at around 30 yards, I shot at the closest doe which wound up being 23 yards off. Arrow went right under her guess I miss judged the distance.


----------



## chief1941 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Sagga of chicken snake*

Went back to tje woods with chicken snake. Small doe yearling walked boldly in,jumped fence and begain to feed on acorns. She was broad side to me so I froze. She turned head away and I drew;about half to three quarter draw she bolted,jumped back over the fence and stoped. She stood there for 4 to 5 minutes looking every way but at me. She didn't even act like she knew I existed.Only explanation I can come up with was she jumped so fast she left her shadow behind and was wating for it to castch up. I spent the next few minutes scheeming on a 50 lb. deer, entering thoughts like I'll bring my 44 mag.next time and the end results will be different.You jump the fence at the same spot so a snare will do you in. Deer hunting may be fun when I extract a little revenge on this critter!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 21, 2009)

huntn em with a stick n string aint the same as using powder is it !!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Oct 21, 2009)

Now now Cheif. Just sounds like she has the hots for ya.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 8, 2009)

*im back*

Shot right over his back  BIG BUCK them spikes must have been 2 in long. Got to quit lookin at them horns and pick a spot behind the shoulder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Shot right over his back  BIG BUCK them spikes must have been 2 in long. Got to quit lookin at them horns and pick a spot behind the shoulder.




Ain`t gonna be no excuses now that we got that water oak stand in place for you...


----------



## gurn (Nov 8, 2009)

You can sure bet....... If I miss yall are gonna know about it!!
I'll be on here whining like a little baby with every humiliating detail


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 8, 2009)

Had a doe at 22 yards perfectly broadside feeding in a food plot, drew my savanna got o anchor released and baaaawwoooommm. The top limb of my bow struck one of the top rods in my pop-up blind. I watch in horror as my arrow through pefectly where the deer once stood. She bolted as soon as she heard the limb hit.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 9, 2009)

*optical illusion*

Took my climber in sun pm. Set it up on a trail with scrapes and a oak tree dropping acorns.This was all to my left. I expected the deer to come to my left. There were a bunch of vines in front of me between me and the oak tree. Well the doe and yearling came in from my right but out of range. They fed around to the oak in front of me. I picked what i thought was a opening through the vines. The doe walked into the opening. I drew and released. It looked good till the arrow got to the opening through the vines i had picked out, then the arrow took a hard left turn and hit a pine tree dead center. My idea of a opening and the arrows were not the same.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I guess I am the newest member of the "I missed One" Club.  This morning while trying a spot and stalk I ran across a doe being chased by 4 bucks.  One of the bucks stopped when he almost ran into me. When I shot, He ducked. Buck 1, Mike 0.  It was a True Adventure.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2009)

Lets get this back to the top .i know of three more adventures from this weekend that need to be posted here.  AINT POSTING NAMES YET GONA GIVE EM A LITTLE TIME TO FESS UP


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

Alright since I seem to be the first here....I'll go. Besides it's appropriate, it's a "short" story!!!!! I'm sitting OTG in the blind that Donnie took me to. I had checked it out Fri pm, looked good, had good camo material all across the front and sides hanging on several river cane stalks. Just in front of 2 large round haybales and just behind a small cedar tree. It's Sat. morning and I got in the chair by 6:45 or so, I believe, didn't need the light to get in. All set up, enjoying the morning coming to life in front of me and inside my head. The birds all around and a couple of still living squirrels(that might not be next time around!) I'm a good girl sitting on my stand, minimual movement unless necessary. And since I'm alone I only talk to the critters, so don't have long conversations!!! (but I do still talk!!ya'll knew that!!)Just before 10am, I'm looking straight in front of me and notice the movement across a grassy clearing in front of me. Then finally can pickout the deer coming straight at me, just picking around and calm. My pulse jumped into gear and realized I'm holding my breath. So let it out slowly and take a few more to calm down and just enjoy watching it come to me. Now I slowly stand just to see if I have a shot with my bow. NoWAY!!!! I'm too tall!!! Imagine that one folks!!!! So sit back down, deer never noticed a thing. I turn to rest on my knees in front of the chair. The deer is getting much closer and I freeze to watch. It's a small bodied 4 pt. nice little basket I noticed. I really didn't care what and how, I wanted to stick something!!!! Big donkey woulda done if I had too!!! He's behind a small tree that's behind the small cedar. Now he's noticed there's something over there HE doesn't like. But just not sure what it is. He just stands still. So do I. Halfway pulled back with arra nocked.....I wait him out. And breathing!!!!I'm looking to both sides for clearance thru the brush and trees. Now if he goes to the left....he'll walk into a perfectly created clearance for death......BUT he chooses to go to the right!!!! I've found the one opening I believe my knitting needle will fly thru. I know it will. I draw back and fling it with his next step. The one thing I did not see in the 10 sec or so it took for me to pull  back and wait, was where my upper bow tip was going. I had to cant the bow so much to go thru the brush clearing, I never noticed how close one of the rivercane stalks holding my blind material was to it. The second I pulled back and released, my bow smacked the rivercane. That sent my arra into the small little tree limb in front of the deer. Which then cast in into the dirt in front of said deer, who jumped and fled back across the grassy area to live a few more days. I went to the spot and picked up my new little pink arra. She was crestfallen that her job had been so poorly performed by her mistress, I put her away for the weekend. I returned to my seat, excited for the chance to see and fling an arra anyway!!!!! That evening I changed out my chairs for a smaller version and pulled back in the stand in several different directions, but only saw a big flock of turkeys on Sunday. All in all, it was a learning experience for me to ck and reck my ability to perform where I stand or sit with my bow and arras. I hadn't....that lost me this deer. But won't be a mistake I repeat. And there will be another deer come too close again. betchu!!!!
I must take a minute now to give Harrel and Donnie and Wendell my deepest and sincere thanks for a most enjoyable weekend spent on The Poole Plantation!!!!! The hunting was great, the friendships renewed and created (I love you Belinda!!!)are cherished by me, and the food (Nic's chili was wonderful!!!and Sheryl's hot cornbread!)was wonderful. But the best of all, was the stories heard and told and to tell  for this little TN girl, they are magic!!!! Time spent with these fine people and Jeff is what it's all about. Thanks for letting me come along.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2009)

Here`s to you Tomi!! The Redhead and myself thank you kindly for the "medicine" feathers. Great to see you again!


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2009)

Great story Tomi, thanks for sharing. I was right there with you as I was reading it


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm up. Missed a big nanny Saturday the 14th at 5:40. You know how it goes.... elevation 15'...HOLD LOW  Grade of slope to deer... bout 15 vertical feet... HOLD LOW  Distance about 22 yds,expect her to jump string... HOLD LOW   So what do I do.... SHOOT LOW
Windage was GOOD!!! Elevation, not so good
Just means she's still running around for me to chase


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 16, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Lets get this back to the top .i know of three more adventures from this weekend that need to be posted here.  AINT POSTING NAMES YET GONA GIVE EM A LITTLE TIME TO FESS UP



Okay, I can take a hint.  Let me go ahead and get this out of the way since I came home to a fried hard drive on MY computer and am having to borrow Fishbait's.  

So Saturday morning, Donnie puts me in his "blind". I was pleasantly surprised to find that his "blind" was a group of young oaks in a perfect circle and a five gallon bucket in the center for absolute la-z-boy comfort.  Great view, scrapes right in front of me, trails all over and a very well used water hole to my right. I started ranging possible shots and surveying the terrain. I sat for a while, it got a little warm considering I had three shirts on underneath my jacket so I took my jacket off and threw it down on the ground beside me. Well, I heard a slight canter almost and looked to my left. A DOE! Headed my way. "She" stopped about 20 yards to my left and started feeding. I was shooting the wheelie bow so with it being left handed, that shot was gonna be hard to make but I figured I'd wait it out. Well, "she" spied me. I dropped my head and closed my eyes thinking if I didn't seem a threat, she'd move around so I could get a shot. Probably about 30 seconds passed and I heard a deep breath almost in my ear. I eased my eyes open and peered to the left and "she" had turned into a button buck and was staring me right in the face at about 5 feet away.  We sat there staring at each other for what seemed like forever. I remembered that I had a drag rag soaked with Harmon's on my boot.  He just kept staring and staring. In the back of my mind, I'm thinking "Dude, I AM NOT A DOE! You DO NOT wanna go there".   Little knotheat finally broke his stare and looked down at my jacket and proceeded to sniff and paw at it.  I guess he finally realized I wasn't a threat or his next girlfriend and started swishing his tail around and feeding again. He was dead behind me and I figured I'd just let him go. I looked down at my phone, had a text from Muddy, told him I'd just let a button buck walk. He texted back "WHY?"  I was going to reply but then realized that the little fella was right in front of me.  I'm thinking BUTTON BUCKS FOR JESUS and tender backstraps. I easily put my phone down and eased my bow up. He turned and looked at me, that tail went straight up so I froze AGAIN.  Finally, cheif1941's better and prettier half fired up the Kawasaki Mule across the road and he turned towards the noise. I figured it about 12 yards (No matter what dpoole says) and drew back. He looked straight ahead and that tail was straight up again.  I wasn't thinking about being on a hill, how cold my bow was or how close he was. I put the 20 yard pin just above the white and let it fly. What happened next is anyone's guess. I saw his legs bend, I saw him jump and take off. I was sure I had missed him but HOW, I did not know.  I sat there for a while and decided that if I had hit him, then I'd spend his 'dying time' looking for my arrow or blood. Well I looked and looked, no arrow. I walked, no blood. I retraced that shot and walked back to that bucket no less than 40 times. I texted Fishbait, Muddy and dpoole and told them what had happened. Donnie texted back that he was on his way. About the time I received his text, I looked straight ahead and saw my arrow sticking out of some leaves about 40 yards behind where the little buck was standing. I was shaking and praying for blood. I picked that arrow apart. NOTHING.  No blood, no tissue, not even hair.  

I don't know if he actually gave me the dreaded squat, if in all hoensty that I didn't realize he was somewhat downhill or what? I do know that some folks were laughing quite a bit at my proclamation that when a compound bow is cold, it shoots super hot. Any questions about that, read some of my posts in competition archery. I almost blew any chance of anything at the Pro-Am in Gainesville this year because Sunday morning, I didn't think about the 32 degre temps and wamring my bow. Metal risers and carbon limbs condense in cold weather and you really feel like you're pulling an extra 5 pounds of draw weight and my Prestige will shoot about 6 inches high until it's had at least 10 to 12 shots through it. I guess that's why the actual hunting bows have a wooden grip.  Mine is all metal riser. Nothing else. 

So blah, blah, blah. Another yearling lives by my hands.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel your pain, but it was a blast wasn't it! To have a deer that close gets the blood to pumpin!


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 17, 2009)

Great story T-Bug, you dont recon thats the same button head you missed back in september do ya....


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 17, 2009)

*I missed!*

What a beautiful morning. 
So good, I had to take a few minutes before going into the woods, and photograph a Scheley County sunrise.
Plus I got to see a fine, racked buck cross the field at the same time.

About 9, the wind is perfect. I had been standing in my
treestand for about 2 hours when a doe comes in fast on my left side. She stops about 12 steps away, behind a holly tree, and starts to eat acorns. Easy to tell she is winded and had been running hard. In about 1/2 a minute, a good buck comes down her trail, head low and grunting every step. He stops down the hill from the doe. She starts to move across my front and is headed for a shooting lane. 
I figure the buck will follow. 
I have tension on the string and am turned for the shot. This whole 10 seconds or so, I have not looked at anything except pieces of the bucks shoulder. For a sliver of time, I think, this is it. The buck comes fast up the hill, cuts the doe off, and she spins around him and takes off like a shot, straight away from me.
The buck turns to chase the doe and stops broadside for several seconds. Arrow is away,  and sails just over his back, inline with behind his shoulder. I had managed to turn,
aim, and shoot thru a hole in the leaves of a dogwood tree I was using for cover. 

The buck had stopped to look at another racked buck that was coming fast down the same trail. The two deer took off after the doe and were out of site, for about a minute. Then, they all circle back and the bucks proceed to chase the doe for about a minute or so, in my site, but never close enough for a bow shot.

Man, o man; what an exciting time to be hunting, and in a spot to witness all of this action! 
I will remember all of this, plus a weekend of wonderful friends and fellowship, and  being in that magic stand on the Poole Paradise, longbow in hand, until the day I die. 
I do, love it so.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 17, 2009)

Did the sunrise pics turn out?


----------



## dpoole (Nov 17, 2009)

*How*

Jeff you left out the part about missing the deer at 22 yds and then hitting the squirrel later at 28. Amazimg what those deer can do to you!!! That is why it is so much fun!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 17, 2009)

I know what you mean, its crazy how you can hit coke cans all day and then not even hit a full size target with the first couple of shots.  Must be all about focusing on that "spot"


----------



## Al33 (Nov 17, 2009)

10 yard broadside shot on a doe from a ground blind. Leaned forward to make the shot, drew the bow, orange vest dropped down in front of string, released said string then KAWOP! Arrow goes maybe 25 feet, doe runs for 2500 feet. I grit teeth, clench my fists, growl real hard.

In the famous words of Forrest Gump, "That's all I'm gonna say about that."


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 17, 2009)

I was up in the mountains last week chasin bear with my long bow,I had just crossed a lil creek an nelt down to look and listen for a min. when outta nowhere came a big yote headin straight to me.He saw me just as I released,The big pearson dead head cut hair but no blood,Bad angle I know but DANG them yotes are quick!!!  Bet he's still running...LOL


----------



## pine nut (Nov 18, 2009)

Tomi, Tbug, and Jeff, all are great stories and I enjoyed the great "company".  Made me feel I was there!  
(Biting my lip) "I feel your pains".  Agree with Donnie, "That's why this is so much fun!"
Al, I feel your pain too.  It's a hoot ain't it!
Bill


----------



## gurn (Nov 18, 2009)

All right I promised I'd fess up, so here it goes. I'm setting in a treestand up in the thumb area of Michigan sunday. I can tell you I was a happy camper, cause it was the warmest opening day gun season I could remember in all the years I been huntin. I'm so close to Lake Huron I could here the waves. To my right a nice doe and two little ones come in from the cedars. I started watching the doe. The little ones come out first, while she hangs back. She steps into a position where I can shoot.  As I start to draw the liitle ones spook  and run off.  She looks up at me for quite awhile. I was staying still, and she finally calms down. 
 She makes her way closer to me, and stops about 12 yards broad side a little to my right.  I start to draw and my glove makes a little creaking sound aginst my knock. 
 She stiffens up and looks right at me.  Trying to hold still as I can, she finally relaxes again and puts her nose down on the ground.  I thinking this is it, shes all mine.  Earlier when I got into the stand I picked two very small leafs on the ground.  One was about 10 yds the other about 15.  
I took two practice shots at both leaves, and hit within an inch of both.  I thought to myself, I 'm ready.  
Although I usually aim lower lung hart area, there was a little dark colored spot on her, just a little above center lung.  I picked that spot, concentrated on it, and strated to draw. As I was drawing, I could tell she stiffened up and was looking right at me. Well it was now or never.  
If I tried to let down she would be gone. I released, and the arrow sailed just  barely over her back!!! I couldn't tell if it was me, or she just squated an ducked the arrow, being that she was on full alert. 
Well I said I'd fess up, and I did.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 18, 2009)

well like i said on here before, if i missed i will tell! well took a trip up to Maryland and missed a total of 4x's! but i had a blast missing! finally shot me a doe which was my first ever traditional kill!! the bad part is one of the misses was a big 8 point at 10 yards!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 21, 2009)

I have enjoyed everyones stories. It does not get any better than this.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll add somethin here.
I got one stand that when I sit it I'm on pins and needles for some reason. Its just in "the spot" but I have been winded almost everytime I've been there. I've had deer in range 4 times w no shots. So today I sit it from 12-3 and see 3 turkeys.
After that I decide to try to hit some public land hopin to find a porker. 1st island I hit I find some great sign under a big swamp chestnut but I just don't want to hang out there til dark so I hit another Island we've had luck on. As I'm walkin in I catch movement to my left 30 yds away in the water, it's a doe. I draw and see a 2nd doe appear and switch to her cause I think she's right at my limit 25yds. I shoot and hear a "whack". The 1st doe only went a few yards and is lookin for me. She is stompin in the water and blowin something fierce but I don't budge. She never sees me and actually starts walking a little closer. She stays out 40 yds from me and I catch more movement to my left. Its the doe I shot at and another doe. I watch them all walk off and go try to retrieve my arrow that "whacked" a tree. No luck that one will be there forever.
So I missed!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 23, 2009)

Some great misses being reported here. Sure makes me feel better about my misses.

Great thread Donnie!!!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 27, 2009)

*back to the top*

i know someone has  missed that aint fessed up yet ??


----------



## gobbler10ga (Nov 27, 2009)

Only missed 5 .............done playin with them now


----------



## dpoole (Dec 14, 2009)

bump just in case we have any new stories


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 14, 2009)

Let's count my shots this season... 

First shot on Opening Day was described before -  spine shot followed up by a gut shot (lethal), a miss,  and finally a heart/lung shot for the coup de gras -  that's 4 shots and one kill.  

2nd Friday in October,  Harris County,  a small doe came in from my left rear at about 15 yards.  It was getting dark - still plenty of time before 30 minutes past sunset - but it was overcast and I told myself I would let her walk because the ground was wet and I didn't want to fool with tracking her in the dark on wet ground with a possibility of rain.  Well,  she kept gettin' closer and closer and foolin' around and teasing me and there was still plenty of shootin' light and I just couldn't stand it so I said, "Fine.  You're askin' for it,  here you go!"  I drew and released and the arrow went right under her chest and spanked her elbow. She was outa there like a rocket! That's 5 shots and still only one deer!    I guess when I say I'm not gonna kill one I keep my word...  

Around 0800 on the 2nd Sunday in November I saw a bush or sapling shaking approx 50 yards away.  I figured it was a buck   thrashing the poor thing but I couldn't actually see the deer.  I called to him using just my voice. I can make this grinding sound in the back of my throat which sounds sort of like a pig but I have learned to draw it out a bit. Well, he stopped what he was doing and came right over to investigate my grunt and stood broadside right under me -  5 yards? -   but never detected me.  That was just cool!  I had to let him walk as he was only a 4 pointer and I was hunting in Harris County but that hunt was very exciting and most gratifying.  

No more opportunities presented to me until Thanksgiving Morning when @ 0800,   3  "does" came runing in to my area from the right.  The two smaller deer leading the way go into the thicket which is across the creek and "opens up" some 25 yards to my left.  Mom, bringing up the rear,  stops broadside at 25 yards right out in front.  Upon release my bowstring caught the back lip of my arm guard or sleeve of my coveralls (I think) sending the arrow left and short.  The arrow stuck in the ground at the doe's  feet.  She jumped back a little,  looked at my arrow,  and then looked right at me as if she knew exactly where that thing had come from!  She runs back the way she came.  Meanwhile,  the two smaller ones are rattling around in the thicket trying to see  what all the comotion is about.  I reached around and yanked another arrow out of my quiver,  nocked it, and prepared to draw as soon as one of the youngsters stepped out into into the open.  Instead,  they continue on thru the thicket toward the "opening" to my left.  The trailing deer stopped broadside @ 22 yards with the kill zone exposed.  Upon release,  my arrow looked good but it tipped a small twig or branch en route and the arrow steered a little to the left striking the deer a bit too far forward.  The deer ran and then crashed about 15 yards up the trail.  I could see it lying there @ 30 yards away.  When I found the deer I discovered it was a button and that the arrow went thru the base of his throat at the shoulders. Both jugulars were cut so he bled out quick.  That's 7 shots and 2 deer.  

Tough season but I am pleased to have both venison and memories to enjoy as "trophies" of the 2009 season.


----------



## gurn (Dec 14, 2009)

I all ready posted my most recent on two different threads. Please dont make me go through it again.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 14, 2009)

well hear we go again! me chase(hogdgz) and matt went to chickasawhatchee to stalk some hogs. to make a long story short it was close to dark, and we were easing through the swamp. I heard what sounded like squirrels about 60-70 yards away, after determining that ain't no squirrel i nock a arrow and began my stalk. i spotted 2 big hogs feeding, so i quickly got a big tree between me and the hogs and closed the distance. At about 20 yards i came from behind the tree only to find them facing me. While waiting for them to turn, they must have caught wind and started walking steadly quarting away, so i quickly took a shot at them, only to watch my arrow fly just under him! 
like i said before i will gladly tell ya'll when i miss, doesnt make the hunt any less fun!


----------

